
Developers Are Writing the Script for the Future - 7402
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2016/12/09/developers-are-writing-the-script-for-the-future/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Any TLDR on what this speech is about? There is absolutely no information on
what it's about. Could be about anything.

